# free online UNC center Fall 2005 "Digest"



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYIThis is in PDF formathttp://www.med.unc.edu/wrkunits/2depts/med...t/fall_2005_dig


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

error 404 file not found







perhaps its my pc eric


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Nope I got the same error


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

Me too.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

http://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/digest.htmhttp://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/digest.htm#2005Try these links, then click on the issue you want, and that will lead you to a PDF Adobe file. You need Adobe to read.You can also sign up to receive the hard copy of the Digest in the mail if you wish.Hope this helps.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Thanks Marilyn,interesting article.It help me to boost my bioffeedback training.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

They didn't have the newer one listed there yet ounder digest.Hopefully this link workshttp://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/coll...2005_digest.pdf


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

That worked and the first article is nutrition and IBS.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Eric,Interesting ideas by UNC 2005 digest:Yehuda Ringel, MDThe association betweenintestinal microflora andmucosal inflammationand immune activation inpatients with IBS


> quote:Recent research hasimplicated intestinalinflammation and chronicactivation of the immunesystem in the pathology of IBS and the mechanismsresponsible for intestinal dysmotility and visceralhypersensitivity. However, the characterization androle of intestinal bacteria and the bacteria-mucosalinteraction in patients with IBS has not been adequatelyand systematically investigated. The proposed researchis a pilot study aiming to collect necessary informationfor developing and refining protocols, and collectingpreliminary data for future (NIH supported) studies.In these studies, we will investigate the hypothesisthat derangement of the relative normal balanceof beneficial and detrimental intestinal bacteria isassociated with sub-clinical mucosal inflammation andactivation of the mucosal immune system; this mayalter GI function, and lead to functional GI symptoms.We will study 20 patients with IBS (all sub-types)and 10 healthy controls. We will collect the followingvariables: (1) Sub-clinical intestinal inflammation bymeasuring mucosal cytokines (IL1B, TNF, IL-6) and stoolbiomarkers for intestinal inflammation (lactoferrin andcalprotectin); and (2) intestinal microflora by measuringstool bacteria using advanced quantitative PCR (qPCR)and classic cultural techniques and mucosal bacteriaby qPCR. We will investigate the association betweenthe two methods for assessing sub-clinical mucosalinflammation (i.e., stool biomarkers vs. mucosalcytokines), and the association between alterations inintestinal microflora (in the stool and in the mucosa)and mucosal inflammation. In addition, we will collectpreliminary data on the differences in these variablesbetween IBS and controls and among subsets of IBS.The methodologies and protocols developed from thispilot study will be used in the design of future studiesto investigate our general hypothesis and the resultsof this study will be used as preliminary data for thesubmission of future larger (NH) grants.


----------

